# My new Delta Tail



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I just couldn't help myself. I went into the LFS just for some food. But when I peeked at the bettas and saw this guy I just fell in love. I had to have him. So he came home with me along with a new 3 gallon critter keeper for him.

I'm thinking of calling him Sky because his body is blue and his fins are golden like the sun. What do you think? Any other name come to mind?

Here he is:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well isn't he pretty )))

I like his name 

He looks like a strain of bettas Faith from bettatalk has. I think the strain is called Emerald Dawn.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He is very pretty! I love the name too!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice! I would have had to bring him home too.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Does the strain refer to the coloring variation? I've had fish for 15 years but am new to Bettas. There are so many color variations! 

Sky has some curling on his anal and ventral fins. I'm thinking this was probably from having to live in the little cup at the LFS. I'm hoping with clean water and a bigger home it should clear up.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

he is very pretty, and I love the name. I know you just had to get him, if I saw him I would have too. lol. Congrats on the new boy, he's gorgeous.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!! Im bad with names haha...I had to keep myself from looking at them while i was getting something at petco...course one did catch my eye! But i was good and didnt get him. LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful! I'd love to have a fish like that!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow hes beautiful, I thought my petstore had good bettas, that one looks like those Taiwan Aquabid bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it does look likean aquabid betta.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

haha i agree, i thought you were going to say you got him on aqubid! wow he's gorgeous! and i think the name sky fits him perfectly


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, if only my pet store had bettas like that!;-)


----------

